# I'm back!(missed you all)



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

I am finally back on-line,went without a computer for 4 weeks,I went thru "withdrawal"!







Hi to all and thanks esp to Mrs Mason who has been my "link" to the BB when I was "down and out".Good to be back,I missed y'all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Celtic.... it's great to have you back with us again... we've all missed you... a whole lot !!Hope things are settling down for you a bit and that some good things are on the horizon. You deserve the best.Welcome back !!







Evie


----------

